# My 75 gall Firemouth tank



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

Pics of my 75 gallon setup:














































75 gallon rimless
48" TekLight w/ 2 Giesemann 6700K Midday Sun bulbs (2x54w)
Marineland C220 canister filter x2 w/ surface skimmer attachment on one
Stealth 250w heater
substrate: river gravel 
Manzanita driftwood & lava rock

Flora
- Microsorum pteropus â€˜Narrowâ€™
- Anubias sp.
- Fissidens fontanus

Fauna
- Giant Danio (Devario aequipinnatus) x9
- Firemouth cichlid (Thorichthys meeki) x6

Charlie


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

wow, great looking tank! I love all the plants and how much vertical you made them utilize


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

looks nice from the thumbnails. Any bigger pics?


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Love that rimless tank. I was going to buy one like that but I am afraid of acrylic.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

that is a really nice tank. I like how the sides are clear, and all of the rocks and plants are bunched up in the middle. It's different from what you normally see, and it looks great. Firemouths are neat too, and your fish look great.


----------



## Hamish (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow that's one sweet looking tank! Two thumbs up :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

Actually, the tank is made of glass. I too have an aversion to the scratchy nature of acrylic however its super duper clarity over glass is awesome. Maybe my next tank will be a 3 sided starphire.

Maclellan, I have bigger pics but then you would be able to see the diatom algae that's attacking the plants currently! I'm also suffering from a little thread algae here and there. Trying out Tom Barr's non-CO2 method and am dosing KNO3 and KH2PO4 along with Seachem Flourish. The algae is not super duper crazy but its a little more than I would like. I am most likely going to add a small school of Otocinclus to see what they can do.

-Charlie


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Great looking setup, I saw some of those rounded corner tanks at the store near me and instantly assumed they were acrylic and kept walking. I may have to consider one if it wont scratch like acylic will.


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Is that an Osaka? Looks really good! The layout is great.


----------

